
US government to require registration of some small drones - danboarder
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/19/9567625/drone-registration-will-be-required-in-us-dot-faa-announce
======
pearlsteinj
I think this proposal is ridiculous. There is no need to register individual
drones. If you want to require drone pilot licenses to fly a drone where
potential pilots need to learn the rules that seems much more reasonable to me
but having to register each individual drone seems like overkill.

~~~
danboarder
Agreed. Registration of drones over 30lbs, or a wingspan of 6 feet carrying
heavy RED cinema cameras, or similar criteria based on safety standards could
make sense. But the millions of small lightweight quads and RC airplanes don't
make sense to register (not to mention the tiny micro FPV drones you can hold
in your hand).

